# i need help finding a website with cool hair color



## makeuplover (Apr 30, 2005)

i wanna get my hair colored but i dont want to get the typical highlights..i had that a while ago and got bored with it cause so many people had the same style too! so im asking if any of you know a good website that had pictures of funky colored hair or if you have pictures of your own please post it! im open to any color.thanks!


----------



## amandamakeup (May 1, 2005)

matrix and sebastian have great photos. I got my last hair color from the sebastian sight.


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 4, 2005)

Try these:

http://photobucket.com/albums/v486/ohdoct0rdoct0r/


http://photobucket.com/albums/v480/hairflies/


mich.


----------



## makeuplover (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_Try these:

http://photobucket.com/albums/v486/ohdoct0rdoct0r/


http://photobucket.com/albums/v480/hairflies/


mich._

 
omg i looove the pictures..the're so hot..im so excited now..thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now the hard part is picking one


----------



## VaJenna (May 31, 2005)

thats kinda creepy that theres pictures of my friends on there...

way to go myspace.


----------



## Neophyte (May 31, 2005)

That 2nd link doesn't work for me


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_matrix and sebastian have great photos. I got my last hair color from the sebastian sight._

 
Can you point out where on their sites one would find this?  I tried looking and couldn't find any help!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Neophyte (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.ukhairdressers.com/


----------

